# Boat, which brand



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

You got Lowe, g3, tracker, Lund, alumicraft and others. What brand do you have or what do you like? Looking to buy a new one, thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the 1648 alumcraft. I love it. light and can man handle it by my self if need.I have the steel flex on the bottom.It help it slide across the mud easier.I looked at the lund but could not find what I was wanting. Here a pic of my boat.


















steel flex


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

the hull and style kinda depends on what you plan on doing with it and what size/kind of engine you are running. ive got a war eagle with a slightly modified 35 MudBuddy HD on it  LOVE that boat. its a tank, and it is heavy. anyone who has seen me drive my boat knows im hard on it and i tend run it through some questionable stuff, like islands, mud flatts, grease wood jungles, beaver dams, logs, rocks, rock dams, cement dams, heck ive even accidentally banked it a time or 2  and it takes the abuse! thats something that i like to have in something that i plan on using alot.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Old Town.


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Have a look at Go Devil. Fine boat and bullet proof.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Xpress 17/56 DB here ... (semi V) its nothing short of a heavy duty ice breaking machine. Much like Shawn's WarEagle, it takes a beating!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have to throw the "homegrown" option on to the table. Check out Widowmaker boats, built here in Utah by a fellow waterfowler and bowfisherman. I have the flagship 18X44, but he has a few other size options available now. Its a custom built boat,so you get EXACTLY what you want, but it is very competitively priced with anything else out there on the market.


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought a Lowe R1760SC last spring and I love it! Big stable and lot's of room.[attachment=0:2rdvxn6l]boat 480.jpg[/attachment:2rdvxn6l]


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Head on over the the Utah MudMotor Associations website http://www.utahmudmotor.com and talk with the guys there. There are plenty of guys that would be willing to have you tag along on a ride and you can see what you like or don't like

I have an 18x51 Excel and I love it.


----------



## feeeshon (Dec 13, 2011)

Go with the" Excel" heavy duty full weld can handle abuse and has a nice flat bottom for marsh and nice ice breaker,also sturdy enough for big water like Utah Lake.I have the special edition and love it other than weight,but if lighter wouldnt dare the big water also use on the snake river and love it its a tank with power and a nice rooster tail!!!!!!


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

One more vote for Excel.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

I run a smokercraft sportsman 1866 with a 115 pump. Maybe I'm in bigger water than most of you guys though.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Here are a few more Widow Maker pics


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Widow maker boats all the way!!!! They are sick!!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

War Eagle and Xpress both make great boats, so does Excel. My hunting buddy here loves his G3.

goggle Edge boats, I have a lot of friends back home who have switched over to running them, they are tanks, and can take a ton of abuse.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Excel F4 shalllow water is one sick boat, if I didn't go that route I would take a real hard look at WidowMaker. Best thing about WM is they are local and you can go right to the man. Check out the Echo edition Excel on youtube or go to outdoorvideomaster youtube page and check out Freddy runnin his, he puts it through the ringer! If I could do it over again these would be far and above my 2 choice of boats and I have been in almost all of the one's mentioned. Currently run a Legend craft, good boat but not a great boat. The thing I do like is the same thing I hate, and that is the light aluminum. Boat has great speed, but if you hit something your toast. Not going to be a problem with the Excel, but you will want a larger motor, as big as you can afford! Ideally I would want one of each, I would put one of the new longtails on the widowmaker and a big ol hyper on the excel. This would be a dream setup, perfect for the refuge and wma's and perfect for some of the somewhat bigger areas! :mrgreen: Now if I was only extremely wealthy :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Another vote for Widowmaker. He makes a excellent product at a great price and he's a dang good guy to boot.


----------

